
Easily add micropayments to any Wordpress site - skulquake
https://wordpress.org/plugins/micropayment-io/
======
djsumdog
Reminds me for Flattr, which didn't take off either.

Patreon seems to be the most successful player in this type of market,
although they're not really micropayments .. and only a subset of people gain
a significant following.

